#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Firmware 8.5 - família WOM 5A

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Fórum Under-Linux,


Estamos disponibilizando o novo firmware 8.5 da família WOM 5A.

*Melhorias:*
» Os quadros LCP (Link Control Protocol), enviados pelo WOM, serão transmitidos com o menor data rate possível, afim de uma maior confiabilidade na entrega do quadro.

*Questões Resolvidas:*
» Instabilidade entre WOM e produtos da linha APC, quando utilizado canais acima de 5920 MHz;
» Ao configurar SSID com 4 espaços ou com um espaço no final, é adicionado “\x20” após o SSID;
» Instabilidade da função “VLAN de gerenciamento” na interface Wireless;
» Função “WDS” não é ativada automaticamente ao atualizar versão de firmware;
» Não responde ping na WAN quando aplicado regra DMZ.

----------


## RonaldoSilvaLima04

Olá! Sou novo aqui no fórum. Minha dúvida é sobre como configurar IWR 3000N. Estou com dificuldades. Eles me mandam entrar no Meu Intelbras Local, mas não encontro informações sobre isso. O único artigo na internet que achei foi esse: https://www.lightid.com.br/meu-intelbras-local/
Mas não adiantou muito. Podem me ajudar nisso?

----------

